# New solution guide in Greek (pdf format)



## polikarpos (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi everyone
I recently compiled a guide for solving the 3x3x3 cube in Greek.
It's in pdf format and explains in detail several solutions ( orienting last layer, LL corners first, LL edge first) for solving the cube layer by layer.
In each step several methods are used both for amateur and experienced players.
I use 2 step F2L, intuitive F2L, 2 look OLL and PLL, 1 Look OLL and PLL etc.
Being addicted to the cube myself I hope I can help more greek people to enjoy solving the cube choosing the method that suits them best.
I'm planning to create more guides for the other methods in the (near?) future.

Thanks

http://sepchiou.gr/index.php/yliko/102-solve-the-cube


----------

